# Hair Buster: where to buy?



## Azerane (Feb 28, 2015)

There's an old thread on this topic from 2012, but I figured a new one might be more appropriate given that I think the product changed hands at some point.

I'm having trouble buying the comb, both Binky Bunny and rabbit.org shops sell the comb, but neither ship to Australia. Has anyone ordered from the bunnygear.com website? They seem to have them, but the website isn't as professional as the others.

I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Chibags (Nov 28, 2016)

Did you find somewhere that ships to aus? I'm desperate for the Hairbuster brush!


----------



## Azerane (Dec 5, 2016)

Chibags said:


> Did you find somewhere that ships to aus? I'm desperate for the Hairbuster brush!



No, never did. As far as I can tell at the moment no one does though possibly in the new year.


----------

